# Opinions on lilac shirts and possible suit/tie/pocket square combinations



## Vodking (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all.

I recently acquired a purple Gingham check shirt not dissimilar to the one pictured below.



So far I have only worn this shirt with a deep purple solid tie (to tone down the busy shirt pattern and keeping the tie darker than the shirt) and it has worked fantastically with one of my charcoal suits that has a faint lilac pinstripe.

What are your opinions on the suitability of lilac shirts in the office? It seems that many here rigidly stick to the white or blue (and pink once in a while) shirts only rule.

Last week I wore the shirt open-necked with a plain navy sports jacket on an evening out, but felt very unimaginative wearing it with just a plain white pocket square. Have you any suggestions on other colours of pocket squares that would co-ordinate with this outfit. Would I be crazy to think a lime green square would contrast well?!

Thanks,

Vodking


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

When I read "lilac" my gut response was "no!" But I was thinking of some truly lilac color shirts that just look wrong. Purple checks are another matter, for the white softens what could be a garish color. Matching tie looks too precious, though. Better to offset it with something else so you don't look too put together.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Rock that lilac shirt. Not a thing wrong with it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A canary yellow or deep gold tie would go well and you could then go looking for a paisley pocket square that repeated either the yellow, the lilac or the charcoal. Wear three colors.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I wear lilac at least once a week (in order of frequency, I wear purple [including lilac], pink, blue, everything else), but the issue here isn't the color, it's the pattern. I only have one gingham shirt, and that is in a soft pink, and I never wear it with a tie.

Oldsarge is on the right track with the canary, you can also go with some mid browns for the fall/winter. I also echo the paisley PS (I'm a paisley whore). You can also go with greens and oranges for contrast (I have an orange/green/purple paisley PS that would be perfect for this duty).

Peek at a color wheel (its in the Encyclopedia), and that'll give you some ideas.


----------



## Vodking (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, all very helpful.

The paisley pocket square is a great suggestion. I think that this one fits the bill as it can be worn with charcoal or navy jackets and isn't too loud.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Vodking said:


> Thanks for the replies, all very helpful.
> 
> The paisley pocket square is a great suggestion. I think that this one fits the bill as it can be worn with charcoal or navy jackets and isn't too loud.


Buy that, and please tell me where you found it (I want one!).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Me, too, if it isn't outrageously expensive.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

While we wait for the OP to respond, a Tineye search yielded nothing, and this is posted to an imageshack account.

My guess is if it isn't a sub $20 offering, it'll be in the $50-80 range. 

That is a PS I could wear with half my wardrobe.


----------



## Vodking (Jun 30, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Buy that, and please tell me where you found it (I want one!).





Oldsarge said:


> Me, too, if it isn't outrageously expensive.


Here's a US link to the paisley pocket square in post #6. Would have preferred silk but it should do the trick.

https://www.reissonline.com/us/shop/mens/accessories/denton/red/


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! Agreed with the silk part, but still.....

Oldsarge - shipping is $15 via DHL; want to get in on an order with me and whoever gets them can first class the other?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

While purple/lilac (or orange for that matter) can and do look good, I'm a mixer and matcher and find that these colors mix and match less than other choices so I avoid them.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of lilac shirts and they look fantastic with blue and navy suits - better than blue shirts, in my opinion.

Finding the right ties to go with shirts can be tricky; it's a matter of trial and error, but that's the fun of it.

While I agree with the members on not matching but coordinating, I do, nevertheless, find that a couple of ties I have that are predominately (labelled as) lilac complement some of my lilac (patterned) shirts. The reason, I think, is that they do not match: they are a different shade.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Awesome, thanks! Agreed with the silk part, but still.....
> 
> Oldsarge - shipping is $15 via DHL; want to get in on an order with me and whoever gets them can first class the other?


Sounds good. And while silk would be generally wonderful, a wool PS for winter isn't shabby. I can see it peaking out of the pocket of a black 3 piece with my g'grandfather's railroad watch-and-chain across the vest. Gotta get me a _good_ hat!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I've only recently become a fan of lilac shirts. I saw a page of 3 in a Turnbull & Asser catalogue and have since bought one. I'm not a fan of solid lilac, but it looks great in semi-solids like end-on-end and hairline stripes. And lilac is great in stripes and checks too. Lilac is great with navy ties, and navy suits and blazers too.


----------



## Angeland (Aug 24, 2011)

I have an ivory tie that I hung around my lavender shirt, and it greets me every time I open the closet--because I can't decide what I think. Some days I think it looks good, and other days I think it looks like it belongs on a bouncer in gentleman's club in Atlantic City. What do we think about ivory on lavender?


----------



## tanialancy (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the combination. It looks very classy, elegant and modern at the same time.

fashion blog


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Angeland said:


> I have an ivory tie that I hung around my lavender shirt, and it greets me every time I open the closet--because I can't decide what I think. Some days I think it looks good, and other days I think it looks like it belongs on a bouncer in gentleman's club in Atlantic City. What do we think about ivory on lavender?


I don't think it would be a good combination in a financial or legal business situation but for wearing out 'just because' it would be fine . . . depending on how old you are. From my end of the demographic any ivory/white tie looks like wishful thinking but if you're under forty, go for it.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think a navy tie and/or pocket square would look very presentable over that shirt. (Although I will note that I am not a fan of gingham check shirts with suits... I think they are a little too casual. Better saved for blazers and/or sportcoats. JMHO, of course.)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, CD, you live in the South. From what I gather on this site, things are a bit more formal down thataway. Out here, again unless one was in either the financial or legal professions, it would go just fine. A lot more fine that a damned black mock turtle and blue jeans!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Go with a dark blue or dark red tie. It will look immeasurably better than lilac on top of lilac! Gingham with suits ain't my cup of tea either, but some guys pull it off the best anyone can.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, CD, you live in the South. From what I gather on this site, things are a bit more formal down thataway. Out here, again unless one was in either the financial or legal professions, it would go just fine. A lot more fine that a damned black mock turtle and blue jeans!


Hey man, don't disrespect the dead! 










Though I'll admit I preferred him in this attire:










In any case, R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## Vodking (Jun 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Go with a dark blue or dark red tie. It will look immeasurably better than lilac on top of lilac! Gingham with suits ain't my cup of tea either, but some guys pull it off the best anyone can.


Just to make it clear, I've never worn this shirt with a lilac tie - the picture is just one I found on the internet that accurately resembles the shirt.

This is the tie I have worn so far, not the most adventurous choice but certainly effective.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, CD, you live in the South. From what I gather on this site, things are a bit more formal down thataway. Out here, again unless one was in either the financial or legal professions, it would go just fine.


Oh, don't get me wrong, people wear gingham shirts with suits here, too. I just am not personally a fan. Entirely subjective.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Vodking said:


> Just to make it clear, I've never worn this shirt with a lilac tie - the picture is just one I found on the internet that accurately resembles the shirt.
> 
> This is the tie I have worn so far, not the most adventurous choice but certainly effective.


Vodking,

Is that a purple tie?

I have just laid out some ties on a striped lilac shirt, navy-blue suit; I solid dark purple tie went very well with it, in my opinion.

I haven't got a dark red or dark blue tie as Jovan recommends, but I did try this red and navy tie; it look okay, but not as good when I switched the lilac stripe shirt for a light-blue striped shirt.


----------



## Vodking (Jun 30, 2011)

Jake Genezen said:


> Vodking,
> 
> Is that a purple tie?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a deep purple tie. I'm yet to wear this shirt/tie combination with a navy suit but I'm sure it would look fantastic.

Like I said earlier, so far, this has just been worn with a charcoal suit that has a faint lilac pinstripe. In the future I'll definitely be considering putting some green, orange or yellow/gold in the ensemble just to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Hey man, don't disrespect the dead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No disrespect to the _man _ but as you said, he looks better in the earlier photo. Still, when you're a gazzilionaire/genius entrepreneur/icon-of-the-industry you can wear any damned thing you want. It's the imitator/wannabes all out buying "Steve's look" that I sneer at.

Steve, we'll miss you . . .


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a Thomas Pink tie with a medium blue ground and a few lilac paisley "amoebae" on it that went very well with a lilac shirt - so though blue may not be the most obvious colour to pair with lilac, it can be done


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

But of course. Though violet's contrast is yellow it's compliments are blue and red, the one's one either side on the color wheel.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Vodking said:


> Just to make it clear, I've never worn this shirt with a lilac tie - the picture is just one I found on the internet that accurately resembles the shirt.
> 
> This is the tie I have worn so far, not the most adventurous choice but certainly effective.


I actually like that tie. Still wouldn't wear it on top of lilac though.

Some clothing experts recommend against _ever_ wearing purple or green ties, but I don't see why. To me, they're _much_ more aesthetically pleasing than, say, yellow ties... :icon_study:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> No disrespect to the _man _ but as you said, he looks better in the earlier photo. Still, when you're a gazzilionaire/genius entrepreneur/icon-of-the-industry you can wear any damned thing you want. It's the imitator/wannabes all out buying "Steve's look" that I sneer at.
> 
> Steve, we'll miss you . . .


Oh, just having some fun. I wasn't actually sure if you were referencing him or not.


----------



## jimskelton1 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Constructive criticism alert...

A little too much pastel in those shirt and tie combinations. It's better to contrast against pastel shirts with a darker and more conservative colour. After all, you wouldn't pair a pink shirt with a lilac tie. You may also want to see about pressing that collar a little more evenly, as the tips appear to be curling in a bit.


----------

